# Need UPS



## Allu Azad (May 1, 2015)

So I am looking to buy a UPS (800VA).

My current config (i54460,Asus h97me,Seasonic520W,GT 240,4gb ram). I think this requires only 600va ups but I may upgrade graphics card. That is why looking for 800va.

Many sites/sellers do not ship to kerala. After some searches I have shortlisted 

APC BE700Y-IN at 4050 Ebay (after 10% discount)

APC BE800 at 4678 Ebay (after 10% discount)

Which one should I go for?

Can anyone suggest any other options?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 1, 2015)

CyberPower BU-1000-IN -4400.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 1, 2015)

APC is best when it comes to ups available here in India.btw apc has a smart 1KVA ups available for 8k which comes with a power monitoring software that can shutdown/hibernate your pc after a certain time period/battery level remaining.it is costly but for anyone who wants this feature of power off/hibernate just like laptop,it is quite handy.

edit:found this 420w/700va apc smart ups for around 4100.
APC BE700Y-IN UPS - Buy APC BE700Y-IN UPS Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## Allu Azad (May 1, 2015)

bssunil said:


> CyberPower BU-1000-IN -4400.



Where can I get that? Shipping to Kerala is a problem. And local dealers are sh!t. They recommend/have V-guard and I-ball only.

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> APC is best when it comes to ups available here in India.btw apc has a smart 1KVA ups available for 8k which comes with a power monitoring software that can shutdown/hibernate your pc after a certain time period/battery level remaining.it is costly but for anyone who wants this feature of power off/hibernate just like laptop,it is quite handy.
> 
> edit:found this 420w/700va apc smart ups for around 4100.
> APC BE700Y-IN UPS - Buy APC BE700Y-IN UPS Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in



I have seen it. It doesn't ship to my location. I can get that ups in 4050 as I mentioned in op. Should I buy that?


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 2, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Where can I get that? Shipping to Kerala is a problem. And local dealers are sh!t. They recommend/have V-guard and I-ball only.
> - - - Updated - - -
> I have seen it. It doesn't ship to my location. I can get that ups in 4050 as I mentioned in op. Should I buy that?


CyberPower BU1000E-IN @ 4400

cyber power bu1000 UPS: Buy Online @ Snapdeal India


cyberpower BU1000E-in: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2015)

i recommend getting a smart ups if possible.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 2, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> i recommend getting a smart ups if possible.



That 700 one is smart?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2015)

yes,read comments on amazon link.also apc product page list powerchute software for this ups.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 7, 2015)

Bought BE700Yind from Ebay. Seller didn't ship the item.

That Cyber Power 1kv will be 4300+ 400 shipping (4700) from Amazon. Is that a good deal?
 [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION] [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 7, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Bought BE700Yind from Ebay. Seller didn't ship the item.
> 
> That Cyber Power 1kv will be 4300+ 400 shipping (4700) from Amazon. Is that a good deal?
> @bssunil   @whitestar_999



Its good but its available in snapdeal for 4400 only with free shipping.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 7, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Its good but its available in snapdeal for 4400 only with free shipping.



It doesn't ship to my location.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 7, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> It doesn't ship to my location.



Cyber Power 1kv will be 4300+ 400 shipping (4700) from Amazon is the deal to go for you right.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 7, 2015)

from wherever you buy do check seller's reputation/feedback/experience.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 13, 2015)

Got CyberPower from amazon Vratshree Distributors.

Got through Post Parcel. Some dent in covers.

Plugged in. No LED indication. Switch was not working (on off). After some time, bad smell and smoke. Switched mains off. Unit is constantly beeping.

Called Vratshree. first number - guys whoanswered don't know english. They disconnected. second number - knows english. Sent me CyberPower cc number through message.

Talked to Amazon guy and explained the situation. He told me he will look into that. Not Amazon Fulfilled, so don't have much hope there.

Talked to Cyber Power cc. They told to send invoice pics, unit pics, address etc.

Sent them. 

Now waiting.

Whoosh.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 13, 2015)

you bought a heavy item like ups costing 4k+ from a new seller.you may feel bad but honestly speaking if you had listened to my earlier suggestion of checking seller's reputation,feedback & experience you could have avoided this situation.just for future reference,don't treat online market any different from real life market.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Got CyberPower from amazon Vratshree Distributors.
> 
> Got through Post Parcel. Some dent in covers.
> 
> ...



Return the UPS calling amazon as it has 30day return policy and order it from snapdeal.com as it also has 15day return policy if anything goes wrong.

Link:cyber power bu1000 UPS: Buy Online @ Snapdeal India


----------



## Allu Azad (May 14, 2015)

Can't return flammable items to Amazon. 

Cyber Power logged request. Got reply that I will be given replacement in 5 days.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 31, 2015)

Replacement received yesterday. All is working fine it seems.


----------



## uts7 (Jun 16, 2015)

Hey, I have a seasonic m12ii 620w. I need to buy a UPS. Should I buy a pure sine wave ups? Need suggestions.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 17, 2015)

^^start new thread.


----------

